# Sony Vegas 10 Effekt gesucht?



## key_ (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo. Ich möchte nicht dass ihr so viel lesen müsst also mache ich es Kurz 

Ich würde gerne diesen Effekt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90L9ZawZajc&feature=related  der von beginn an über dem video liegt ( mit dem rauschen und den Farb Punkten ), hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine, haben  Wisst ihr wie ich das oder zumindest so etwas ähnliches hinbekomme ? Vll sogar in Sony Vegas 10?

Wäre super nett wenn ihr mir Helfen könntet. 

Danke


----------

